# quale ausiliare con si passivante e verbi modali



## didibern

Salve,

vorrei sapere quale forma è corretta:

"si è dovuto mangiare in silenzio" oppure " si ha dovuto mangiare in silenzio" ? 
Grazie.



Pubblicità


----------



## Olaszinhok

Decisamente, si è dovuto mangiare in silenzio.


----------



## didibern

Grazie Olaszinhok, anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma per quale motivo è giusta solo la prima?


----------



## Mary49

È giusta la prima frase perché i verbi modali (servili) nei tempi composti prendono l'ausiliare del verbo all'infinito, in questo caso "essere", dato che il verbo mangiare ha soggetto impersonale.


----------



## didibern

Mary49 said:


> È giusta la prima frase perché i verbi modali (servili) nei tempi composti prendono l'ausiliare del verbo all'infinito, in questo caso "essere", dato che il verbo mangiare ha soggetto impersonale.


Quindi non è una struttura passiva?


----------



## Starless74

didibern said:


> Quindi non è una struttura passiva?


No. Forme come "si deve", "si è dovuto", "bisogna/bisognava" ecc. sono impersonali oltre che, in questo caso, verbi servili.

Forma passiva sarebbe, ad esempio: "il cibo è stato mangiato in slienzio"
mentre qui "mangiare in silenzio" è soggetto logico (ma questa è un'altra faccenda)


----------



## Francesco94

La forma impersonale in questa caso - estrapolando per un momento il verbo servile - sarebbe «Si è mangiato in silenzio».
Nella frase de quo - come sottolineato da Starless74 - «Si è dovuto» è la principale mentre l'infinito è la subordinata soggettiva.


----------



## Starless74

Francesco94 said:


> La forma passiva in questa caso - estrapolando per un momento il verbo servile - sarebbe «Si è mangiato in silenzio».


Mi duole dissentire, ma «si è mangiato in silenzio» non è passivo ma semplicemente il passato di «si mangia in silenzio» cioè di una forma con il _*si*_* impersonale*, così come «si è parlato a lungo» è passato di «si parla a lungo» o «si è camminato» di «si cammina».

Il fatto che _mangiare_ e _parlare_, a differenza di _camminare,_ siano anche transitivi (_mangiare una mela_, _parlare una lingua_) non deve trarre in inganno. 
Ad uso dei futuri visitatori della discussione:
Differenza tra il _si_ passivante (con oggetto) e il _si_ impersonale (senza oggetto)


----------



## Francesco94

Buongiorno, Starless74
grazie per avermi fatto notare l'errore al quale ho provveduto immediatamente. Non so perché abbia scritto "forma passiva" quando invece è una forma impersonale. Tra l'altro nella frase successiva sottolineo per l'appunto che essa è la principale _seguita da una soggettiva _- dunque la principale non può che essere impersonale.


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> nella frase successiva sottolineo per l'appunto che essa è la principale _seguita da una soggettiva _- dunque la principale non può che essere impersonale.


Ho un dubbio - forse ingiustificato.  Se l'infinito rappresenta una frase_ soggettiva_, questo dovrebbe essere il soggetto di ''è dovuto''. Ma il vero soggetto di ''è dovuto'' non è il 'si' impersonale? Oppure 'mangiare' qui è un'oggettiva?
Es_. È stato bello mangiare : _qui 'mangiare' è chiaramente soggetto;
_Ho dovuto mangiare _: qui 'mangiare' mi sembra oggetto. Che cosa io ho dovuto (fare)?  Questo secondo esempio a me sembra sintatticamente analogo a ''si è dovuto mangiare''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Ho un dubbio - forse ingiustificato.  Se l'infinito rappresenta una frase_ soggettiva_, questo dovrebbe essere il soggetto di ''è dovuto''. Ma il vero soggetto di ''è dovuto'' non è il 'si' impersonale? Oppure 'mangiare' qui è un'oggettiva?
> Es_. È stato bello mangiare : _qui 'mangiare' è chiaramente soggetto;
> _Ho dovuto mangiare _: qui 'mangiare' mi sembra oggetto. Che cosa io ho dovuto (fare)?  Questo secondo esempio a me sembra sintatticamente analogo a ''si è dovuto mangiare''.


Due cose. Intanto "si" non è soggetto in quanto nel costrutto impersonale il soggetto semplicemente non esiste. Inoltre generalmente si considera l'infinito retto dal servile come un unico predicato, non come una frase dipendente.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> _Ho dovuto mangiare _: qui 'mangiare' mi sembra oggetto. Che cosa io ho dovuto (fare)?  Questo secondo esempio a me sembra sintatticamente analogo a ''si è dovuto mangiare''.


Credo che, poiché _ho dovuto_ è servile, il verbo all'infinito (_mangiare_) che esso regge non si consideri oggetto.
Altrove leggo: "Nell'analisi del periodo i verbi servili costituiscono un solo predicato verbale assieme al verbo all'infinito da loro retto".

[risposta incrociata con #11]


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> nel costrutto impersonale il soggetto semplicemente non esiste


Be, se dico ''piove'' qui non c'è soggetto. Ma se dico ''si parte'', secondo me 'si' è (o per lo meno funge da) soggetto.  Analogamente, altre lingue hanno un 'soggetto impersonale' - di solito derivato dalla rispettiva parola 'uomo' (uomo fa…) oppure da 'uno'.



Starless74 said:


> "Nell'analisi del periodo i verbi servili costituiscono un solo predicato verbale assieme al verbo all'infinito da loro retto".


Grazie.
 Questa norma - già accennata nella risposta di Pietruzzo - taglia la testa al toro e dimostra l'infondatezza del mio dubbio (e anche l'inesattezza dell'analisi di Francesco94 (''una soggettiva''),  da cui il mio dubbio derivava). È una regola che avevo dimenticato.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Be, se dico ''piove'' qui non c'è soggetto. Ma se dico ''si parte'', secondo me 'si' è (o per lo meno funge da) soggetto. Analogamente, altre lingue hanno un 'soggetto impersonale' - di solito derivato dalla rispettiva parola 'uomo' (uomo fa…) oppure da 'uno'.


"Si parte" non ha soggetto. Si potrebbe parafrasare come "Viene compiuta l'azione di partire".  Fra l'altro il pronome personale "si" non può in nessun caso avere valore di soggetto. Prendo atto che tu la pensi diversamente ma credo che dobbiamo concludere così l'argomento off topic.


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> Questa norma - già accennata nella risposta di Pietruzzo - taglia la testa al toro e dimostra l'infondatezza del mio dubbio (e anche l'inesattezza dell'analisi di Francesco94 (''una soggettiva''), da cui il mio dubbio derivava). È una regola che avevo dimenticato.


 
Difatti «Si è dovuto mangiare in silenzio» equivale al semplice «Si è mangiato in silenzio». I verbi servili formano un unico predicato e prendono l'ausiliare del verbo infinito. Essa è un'unica proposizione impersonale.
Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> il pronome personale "si" non può in nessun caso avere valore di soggetto.


Dato che la discussione verte sul 'si' passivante o impersonale, non mi sembra che siamo tanto fuori tema.
Vedi qui:  https://www.pul.it/cattedra/upload_files/16350/40 Si impersonale e passivante.pdf (Pontificia Università Lateranense):


> ''Si'' impersonale:
> Il si ha valore di soggetto generico e significa tutti, tutte le persone, ogni persona


----------



## Olaszinhok

Francesco94 said:


> I verbi servili formano un unico predicato e prendono l'ausiliare del verbo infinito


Tornando alla domanda in OP, mi sembra di poter dire che tanto col si passivante, quanto col si impersonale, al passato prossimo, si usa sempre l'ausiliare essere: _s'è deciso, si è discussa, si è mangiato, s'è dovuto, si è saputo, ecc_. Nell'italiano moderno, _si ha + participio _non esiste.


----------



## A User

Cito la Treccani.


----------

